# new loft



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

any closer pics looks good


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i'll have some later on


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks great....really tall or maybe camera angle.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

its 8x16 and its 16ft from the ground to the peak and i have trailer house anchor straps ran through the walls to keep in stable in high winds


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Just a question how you going to get a bird a 16ft high loft if needed?


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

the inside walls are 7ft the rest is attic space for extracting heat


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice loft !!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow- good job!


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

That looks great


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like a lot of waisted space, Just to get rid of heat.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

Well when you have temps in the high 90's up to 100 and 80-95% humidity and you can keep the loft up to 15% cooler then outside it's definitely worth it


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK I was just thinking I would have used that wood to make the loft a lot larger and put a fan in for the heat.


----------



## Fly_high (Mar 30, 2011)

wow looking good. sure it will be a very nice loft...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Good job


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

Why use a fan when you can do it naturally
Besides if you use a fan you have to worry about drafts
I tried a fan in my old loft that had a lower roof and when it was humid it would bring in the dampness from outside which is the worst thing you could have in a loft that's why I designed this one and so far it's working better then I expected


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

mill pigeon said:


> Why use a fan when you can do it naturally
> Besides if you use a fan you have to worry about drafts
> I tried a fan in my old loft that had a lower roof and when it was humid it would bring in the dampness from outside which is the worst thing you could have in a loft that's why I designed this one and so far it's working better then I expected


Nice loft build but: when it was humid it would bring in the dampness from outside, how is a less tall loft not going to do that too, seems like a fan would remove it and dry it out faster than just ventilation? I was thinking that humid air is more saturated with water and is heavier that unsturated air - so it will sink so a fan would be a plus?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You can't create a draft with a fan unless your loft is heated.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You can't create a draft with a fan unless your loft is heated.


????? And who said that, I know you just posted it but you are wrong, thats what the fan is for creating a draft, u ever been in a house that used a attic fan? Just for example http://www.rewci.com/wholehousefans.html


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

mill pigeon said:


> Why use a fan when you can do it naturally
> Besides if you use a fan you have to worry about drafts
> I tried a fan in my old loft that had a lower roof and when it was humid it would bring in the dampness from outside which is the worst thing you could have in a loft that's why I designed this one and so far it's working better then I expected


Well, it sounds like it is working like you intended it to, so that is what matters. I like it, and your logic makes sense to me. A natural air flow just seems better to me, and your approach is nice- like a chimney.  Plus it's cool looking, not a boxy shed like mine and so many others. Besides, that extra space isn't "wasted" if it is providing more cubic feet of air, which will keep your birds more healthy. And, you did something different, which is nice- nothing gets better without the innovation of those willing to try something new. Besides, it's your loft, so it's your choice. That is half the fun, right? I appreciate you sharing your build.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife's not a carpenter and knows nothing about lofts. I showed her the pic, and she said why didn't he put a regular roof on it and put a fan in it.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I also like that you put it up on higher blocks- get good air flow underneath to keep your floors nice and dry. 16" is standard for houses, but everyone puts their lofts on cinder blocks- myself included. I am curious about where your trap and landing board will be, but I am sure more will be revealed as your build progresses. 8x16 is a nice size to work with on the inside- very versatile.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

NayNay said:


> I also like that you put it up on higher blocks- get good air flow underneath to keep your floors nice and dry. 16" is standard for houses, but everyone puts their lofts on cinder blocks- myself included. I am curious about where your trap and landing board will be, but I am sure more will be revealed as your build progresses. 8x16 is a nice size to work with on the inside- very versatile.


YEAH ITS 33 INCHES FROM THE FLOOR TO THE GROUND TO HELP KEEP DAMPNESS OUT
I'LL HAVE AN AVIARY ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE FRONT WITH A 4FT WIDE SPUTNIK IN THE MIDDLE
THEY WILL TRAP THROUGH THE SPUTNIK THEN GO THROUGH THE AVIARY THEN IN THROUGH THE WINDOWS


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Alex Bieche's lofts are kind of this idea...they look a little strange but keep the lofts very well ventilated. They are a feature on the "secrets of Champions videos.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> Alex Bieche's lofts are kind of this idea...they look a little strange but keep the lofts very well ventilated. They are a feature on the "secrets of Champions videos.


I ORIGINALLY PLANNED ON BUILDING A LOFT LIKE BIECHE I TALKED TO HIM ON THE PHONE SEVRAL TIMES ABOUT THE DIMENSIONS BUT DECIDED I WANTED SOMETHING THAT I COULD CONTROL A LITTLE BETTER
MY CEILINGS ARE MADE SORTA LIKE HIS THEY'RE SLOPED BUT FRONT AND BACK WITH AN ADJUSTABLE VENT
THE WHOLE LOFT IS MADE OF HARDIE PANEL AND INSULATED TO KEEP THE HEAT DOWN AND ITS WORKING LIKE A DREAM


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

mill pigeon said:


> YEAH ITS 33 INCHES FROM THE FLOOR TO THE GROUND TO HELP KEEP DAMPNESS OUT
> I'LL HAVE AN AVIARY ALL THE WAY ACROSS THE FRONT WITH A 4FT WIDE SPUTNIK IN THE MIDDLE
> THEY WILL TRAP THROUGH THE SPUTNIK THEN GO THROUGH THE AVIARY THEN IN THROUGH THE WINDOWS


That is going to be completely awesome for your birds! Good job! So 3 sections for 3 windows? The controlled vents are a good idea too.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> My wife's not a carpenter and knows nothing about lofts. I showed her the pic, and she said why didn't he put a regular roof on it and put a fan in it.


lol, i can tell she knows nothing about lofts or ventalation.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

NayNay said:


> Well, it sounds like it is working like you intended it to, so that is what matters. I like it, and your logic makes sense to me. A natural air flow just seems better to me, and your approach is nice- like a chimney.  Plus it's cool looking, not a boxy shed like mine and so many others. Besides, that extra space isn't "wasted" if it is providing more cubic feet of air, which will keep your birds more healthy. And, you did something different, which is nice- nothing gets better without the innovation of those willing to try something new. Besides, it's your loft, so it's your choice. That is half the fun, right? I appreciate you sharing your build.


Well said NayNay...


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Mill Pigeon- Its nice to see newly designed lofts with excellent ventilation ideas. Would love to see the final pictures of your loft and more on the ventilation system. Please keep us updated with pictures as you continue with your loft construction. All the best to you and yours-Nick..


----------



## rcwms90 (Apr 28, 2011)

thats awesome your pigeons live the good life lol


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

heres where i'm at so far


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

looking great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow. Really, really nice. So nice that I would have been tempted to make the top of the stairs into a big deck where you could kick back and watch em fly! 
Good job!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Mill Pigeon- Looks like your moving right along making progress. Waiting to see finished product. When it comes to ventilation I'm always interested. Glad it's working out better than you expected. Looking for the perfect natural system when I construct my racing lofts hopefully in the near future. I too found Alex Bieches "Chimney" effect very interesting. Would love to know how you control your system. All the best.-Nick


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Mill Pigeon- I forgot to ask what kind of insulation did you use on your walls, floor, and cieling? Thanks again-Nick..


----------



## Loserr's Loft (May 8, 2011)

Wow, thats one nice large loft.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

NayNay said:


> Wow. Really, really nice. So nice that I would have been tempted to make the top of the stairs into a big deck where you could kick back and watch em fly!
> Good job!


no need for that i already have a place


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

Greek Boy said:


> Mill Pigeon- I forgot to ask what kind of insulation did you use on your walls, floor, and cieling? Thanks again-Nick..


the only thing insulated is the walls and i used regular fiberglass house insulation
and having insulated windows definitely helps
the floor is 3/4 ply and the roof is metal when the roof heats up around mid day the heat from the roof draws the air out of the lower sections by exscaping through the large opening in the peak
and the ceiling in the 3 sections are 1/2 and is 3ft from the roof at the closest point that helps block any heat coming from the roof and is controlled by solid dividers in the ceiling so i can control how much air goes out
the loft faces east just like bieche's 
have any more questions on anything just let me know


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, that is super sweet- perfect place to watch them fly!


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitledghkjl.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitledf.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitledfe.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitledg.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitledgfhj.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitledm.jpg
http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitlednb.jpg


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

<a href="http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/?action=view&current=untitledghkjl-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z126/blackyj88/untitledghkjl-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Mill pigeon, check your PM's


----------

